# Remember The Alamo



## 6229 MAC (Dec 16, 2010)

Can you name the five Masons killed there ?


----------



## 6229 MAC (Dec 16, 2010)

I had the opportunity to visit this historic site today, and didn't know Masons were there...
I never learned this information in U.S. History in grade school.

Interesting place if you ever have a chance to visit...


----------



## RichardRLJ (Dec 16, 2010)

Here's a great link to the Masonic Alamo history!

http://www.scottishrite.org/web/journal-files/Issues/mar03/bronk.htm


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 17, 2010)

Great find!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 21, 2010)

I knew Travis, Crockett, Bowie, and Bonham were.  I didn't know Dickinson was.  

I also know that Freemasons played an even bigger part in the formation of Texas then they did in America.  All 4 Texas Presidents and Vice-presidents were Masons.  Of their administrations, 2 were made up entirely of Masons, and the other 2 were made up of at least 80% Masons.  The major universities in Texas were founded by Masons.  All 254 counties in Texas are named after Masons.  Many of the Texas Revolutionary heroes were Masons.  The charter for the first lodge in Texas was carried by future Texas President and Grand Master Dr. Anson Jones in his saddlebags during the Battle of San Jacinto, a battle lead by then Texas General and future first Texas President Sam Houston, a Mason.  Even the "Father of Texas", Stephen F. Austin was a Mason and made an attempt to start a lodge in Texas under Mexico.

As I love telling people when they ask about Masons in the history of America.  "If you want to learn about the hippies, grab an American history book and turn to the late 1960's-70's.  You want to learn about mobsters, turn to the Great Depresssion.  You want to learn about the 49ers, turn the the Gold Rush.  You want to learn about the American Revolution, turn to the formation of America.  You want to learn about Mason in American history, just pick a page, any page."


----------

